# Carpet Protection for Bar



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If not tile then you could use hardwood or engineered flooring instead of carpet in that area. The chairs would sure move easer then on carpet.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I had light carpets and upholstery in one place. My interior designer recommended Fibre Seal as opposed to Scotchguard. Its protective qualities absorb into the fibers rather than sit on top as a coating.

http://www.fiberseal.com/

It was wonderful. No matter what you spilled on it, if you used their stain removal kit components and followed instructions, nothing damaged the carpet or fabric. Needed only water vapor or steam and maybe a mild cleaning solvent when time for overall cleaning.

Now all that said, you are still talking about a bar area. You may want to put some sort of spill catcher matt down just so you are not cleaning stains on an endless basis.


----------

